# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Koraï, né en 2018.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 4 ans 3 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 280 





 




N° DE PUCE :  (à venir)

NOM : KORAÏ

RACE : COMMUNE

SEXE : MÂLE

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : 4/10/2018
POIDS : + 20 kg

POINT SANTÉ : de taille moyenne/grande

SON ORIGINE : sauvée de l'équarrissage le 30/10/2021

SON  COMPORTEMENT : Sociable avec humain et chiens (il était en boxe à son  arrivée avec une femelle, il s'est montré timide, ne mangeait pas). Lors  de notre voyage au refuge en mars 2022, nous avons pu rencontrer Koraï  et passer un moment dans son boxe, c'est un super chien. Très sociable,  gentil et doux. Il est énergique mais c'est sûrement du à l'enfermement.  Il a adoré la distribution de friandise.

FRAIS D'ADOPTION : de 4 mois à 7 ans : 280.00 EUROS
Arrivera  en France, stérilisé si plus de 7 mois, identifié par puce  électronique, vacciné selon le protocole Roumain + vaccin antirabique,  passeport Européen.


ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE :  Oui, mais les familles doivent venir chercher leur animal en région  parisienne, le jour de son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


Contact des bénévoles responsables des adoptions :  06.70.87.84.27 - 06.37.25.72.24 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79  
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact pour devenir famille d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org

1 par mois pour soutenir nos actions : https://www.teaming.net/l-arched-eternite


*Visitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de Lenuta :

C'est un grand et beau chien, il adore les longues promenades. Il  n'est pas agressif, il est très sociable, énergique, obéissant. Cela  mérite une chance.

----------


## Vegane7

FB créé de mon côté pour Korai :
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...20000..&type=3

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message d'une bénévole qui a été au refuge en Mars :

aïe aïe aïe encore une belle découverte !!

Un accueil digne des  grands champions sur le grillage, il jappe, tourne, on rentre dans son  boxe ... et ... il est toujours aussi content de nous voir    
Un amour de chien  :Smile:  très gourmand et très affectueux ! On a galéré à le prendre en photo car il est toujours en mouvement !!
Son pelage est très doux  :Smile: 
Il fera le bonheur d'une famille sans aucun doute !!!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/xZbpzyU0Aos

https://youtu.be/FtPsbQ1ziaw

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Korai est à 200% prêt pour la France 

https://youtu.be/hKTWZ1PSyn8

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Le beau et grand *KORAI ! il a un pelage magnifique !
heureux de voir les bénévoles et les friandises !









*

----------


## Vegane7

FB de KORAI à partager :
https://www.facebook.com/arche.deter...5354774981903/

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une vidéo du beau Kprai :

https://youtu.be/ecvvGC5Uiws

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Encore une perle au refuge !!

  


https://youtu.be/EzxOWDGAjNQ

https://youtu.be/OGidrZ70GFI

https://youtu.be/Z0B0SZoWVM4

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/EzxOWDGAjNQ

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Encore un toutou en OR qui est prêt à être adopté !
Un joyeux toutou, difficile à prendre en photo

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/YtYHg3c1fdQ

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Korai adore recevoir de la visite... Vite une famille pour lui !!!!!

Nous sommes rentrées dans son boxe,  Koraï est énergique, il  serait heureux en maison avec jardin pour pouvoir se défouler, petit  enfant déconseillé vu son énergie

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------

